# Not a hint of bag on her..............



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I think that Dottie is getting very close- she was last bred on 7/23/07 so tomorrow is her due date. Today I noticed that her rear legs straightened- she has started loosening her ligaments about a week ago although they are not totally gone yet. I wonder about how long after the leg straightens that the birth occurs?
I don't have any colostrum although I have the colostrum substitute- No goat people near so no access to any either.
Her place is ready - hope it's not tonight as the power's out and there's a storm going on.
I get so nervous at this time..................


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh boy that is exciting and nerve wracking at the same time


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I know I obsess too much as I only have the two girls.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Nothing yet- I think that I hate this lime worse than anything- the time when they are really primed to go but then they back off. Do I take that trip into town now or wait...............
Well, I put a calendar in the shed with the date circled in red- maybve she'll take the hint.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She will be fine. I bet she will get it in just in time. I had a doe that was a opps breed and I just new she would not have enough to nurse that baby, but I swear it cam in as she was delivering.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope your doe does like Lori's!!! I would go ahead and go into town but make it a quick trip meaning get what you need and get home.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I did make the trip- stopped by the dog vet and got Phoeb"s meds (thyroid and anti-biotics) and got som oxytocin for Dot and some colostrum (supposedly the real thing with dried colostrum.) just in case.
No babies yet- cold tonight. I tried to check to see if there was any sign of an udder but none- the little snot butted me several times as I tried to check- I managed to pin her neck with my leg against the door jam and, darn it, checked anyway. No sign of one.
I hope that she does like Lori's too. Keep your finger's crossed.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Keep us posted and let us know when she kids.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Let us know!! I had a doe go to 154 with no bag till 153, just about killed me waiting for her to kid


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

crossing my fingers too.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Wishing you and your girl the best of luck!!!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Dottie has not eaten much all day- early this afternoon she started making little grunts and grinding her teeth but there has been no sign of a contraction that I can see- no discharge. Although she grunts quietly, she just lays there- she will get up if I mess with her, 
Her ligaments are not totally gone but something is happening for sure- she is the piggiest of eaters and for her not to eat...................
Does something need doing?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well good luck. I bet you have Christmas Eve babies.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I think Christmas Eve babies too!!  Yay! She sounds really close. 
But if she is still not eating tomorrow at lunch time/early afternoon you may want to think about going in and checking her, just to make sure there is not a problem going on.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

just watch her close to make sure she is doing okay. is she eating hay or grain at all? She sounds like she is very close. My doe didn't lose her plug until about 15 minutes before she kidded


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

No- no eating- I guess what has me so worried (beside my usual case of nerves) is that she seems to be starting labor without any bag and no discharge and no obvious contractions and no complete loosening of her ligaments- she is simply distressed and anxious far in excess of not much going on.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Hoping all goes well for your doe.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck and don't pull all your hair out :wink:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I checked her every hour last night- she was grunting and teeth grinding until 2 am when it all stopped. But still not eating- I took her temperature this morning (why didn't I think about that yesterday- assumption I guess) and her temp was 105.2. The vets office was closed today so I took her to another town and met a vet at the clinic there. By the time I got her there her temp was 103.5! I thought I must have misread the thermometer but when I got home I check it and it still said 105 (old mercury tyoe-vet said it's best.) 
The vet did an ultrasound on her- he said there are no babies in there- she's just fat. But if you look at her pooch it clearly shows preggo- I don't know a lot but that was so clear. He said she probably had a psuedopregnancy and gave me som Dex to trigger labor tomorrow if her temperature stays down. He said either something will come out or not............
The psuedopregnancy would help explain the no bag and no contractions- the vet thought she might have had a problem with enterotoxemia which is what caused her pain last night and not eating and temperature and gave her a ruman helping med by bolus- which she seriously did not like. But at least she started eating some at the vets- for tonight I put out two kinds of hay for her to choose and will take her temp tommorrow.
I'm confused ..........................


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear that. I'll be praying that she's ok.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry to hear that this may be a false pregnancy....it happens. At least you know how to treat her...temps that high are somewhat normal for goats, so don't stress too much., I hope that everything works out for her and you!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, I was really hoping for kids!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the thoughts- I feel disappointed myself but I have to remember the important thing for me is that she stays well. I can't believe how good these goats are at the vets- she had her tummy trimmed (vet made remark about how fuzzy she was,) with clippers and had the ultrasound and got a bolus stuck down her throat three times. And she was good with it all. She even sniffed the vet while he was doing stuff and forced the uncomplimentary man to say that goats have endearing personalities. Well yes they do!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Help needed I think- Dot's still not right- she is eating some but not normally- she seems depressed. If the vet thought she had a bout of entertoxemia, why didn't he give an antitoxin shot? 
Will be going out again soon to take temp but would appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Give her B shots with her dosage of thiamin in it, fill the rest of the syringe with B. Check her temp, give her probiotics if you have some. Is she chewing her cud at all?


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks - tonight she was more eager to eat- but I think I will give her the thiamin shot tomorrow- it's a good idea and can only help. 
This afternoon her temp was 103.5 so I gave her the dex shot- will see tomorrow.

Merry Christmas to everyone and thanks again.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

The dex made her feel better but I still felt she was not right so I asked the vet out again (ouch to the wallet0 -he's doing a cbc on her and gave her a shot of lut to start her on cycle again- I hope this helps her as I thought when the dex wears off she is going to go back to feeling bad.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Is she chewing her cud at all? If she isn't you should probably start her on drenches of milk of magnesia and olive oil, 1 tbsp of each. That will help to prevent any acidity from forming in her stomach since she isn't eating, and will also help her rumen to get going again.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't seen her cudding but they both have been pretty much huddling in their smaller shed because we've been having ice pellets coming down. They actually seem to prefer the small shed to the new one I built. She was eating better today again though- but I will be watching her more closely. 
The vet did inform me that both of the girls are too fat- he is the more tactful of the vets in the area- what he actually said was that he wouldn't want to see them gain any more weight.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear the news. How is she doing now? I really thought when I got back on here, I would see that you had a Christmas Eve or Christmas baby. Hope she is feeling better.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks- I started a new thread under Caprine Special care as the vet is absolutely sure that she is not pregnant.


----------

